# A little help here?



## Divinity (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been wanting to sport a rasta hat for a while - I was totally inspired by Gwen's line as am enamored of her.  Now that I have the guts to do it, two years after the trend, I don't know which one to get.

This is me.  It's hard to see my scarlet red/brown hair color.  

DSCN1746 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

These are my choices.

L.A.M.B. Accessories - L-A-M-B.com - The Official L.A.M.B. Clothing Online Store

I like the brown and white one (trufpalo) and the brown and green one (trufolive).  Suggestions?


----------



## tchristi (Mar 28, 2008)

i love them all.


----------



## Jot (Mar 28, 2008)

ohh they are so cool, of the two you like i like the Trufpalo best x


----------



## Kalico (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ me too.


----------

